# Not smoking.



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Day 4.

I think I'm getting a buzz from oxygen. :stars:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome !!! 

You're going to be so much stronger physically and mentally in just a few short months. Keep repeating, "I used to smoke" and get some hard candy to suck on. Good luck !

Your mind will try and find a reason for you to smoke, don't give in.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Twenty-five years this May a non-smoker. It was hard, very hard at times, but well worth the effort. I would probably be dead by now if I had kept smoking the three packs a day. You can do it!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

A little over a year and a half of not smoking now for me... I smoked for over 30 years and 2 packs or more the whole time... 

I hope you stick it out, because it's amazing how much better I feel... I would have never believed smoking was making me feel as bad as I did...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement folks.

You are right oneradad.....I have already thought "what's the use....damage is done...blah, blah, blah....."
So far at least I know I don't smell like a ashtray today......that always bugged me.

Baby steps.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Been smoke free for 5 years next month. There is some obvious health differences such as less wheezing and smell. But not a lot else really changed. My wife has been smoke free for 6 months. She says she can tell no difference. So if you don't notice dramatic changes don't give up. You are prolonging your life. Congrats.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was on a rod trip over the weekend.. .and it was AMAZING how I could tell if someone in a car ahead of me was smoking while whizzing down the highway at 70mph with the windows up.. and sure enough, you'd see smoke or a butt come out a window.. 

And I could even twice tell I was behind someone that wasn't smoking tobacco...









Never when I smoked could I tell either of those..


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kudos to you lady!!!
Hang in there!!!
After 3 days, the physical addiction is done......
It's all in the mind after that.

And the body can heal itself.....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Keep on keeping on, Roadless!

If I can do it you can too. I'm smoke-free 15 years! I broke free from a horrible 30-year, 3-pack a day addiction. It wasn't easy but I am so glad I won the battle!

It is absolutely wonderful to be able to smell the roses again!

I smell tobacco on others passing by in the stores, on the street, in their homes...and think, "Did I smell that bad????" 

Phew...cig smoke STINKS! And it is expensive...and deadly unhealthy.

No way will I ever go back to that insanity again.



TIP: Dip the ends of toothpicks in a flavorful essential oil such as cinnamon oi, clove oil, lavender oil, etc. Allow to dry.

When you get the urge to light up a cigarette, pick up a flavored toothpick and put it into your mouth instead of candy. It satisfies that hand-to-mouth (pacifier?) thing that comes with smoking, and it is a pleasurable distraction.



.


.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been smoking for over 40 years....40... good grief.
Just had dinner, now I'm jonesing.
Addiction rots.

Oh well, eventually it will pass.
Think I'll go kick something. ....um er I mean think I'll go for a walk.
See ya.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Nothing fun about quitting. I should know; I had to do it twice.

First time I quit for 14 years. Then was doing a very stressful trial and several of us took up our smoking habits again: Me, a court reporter and two deputy DAs. (It was a *very* stressful trial!!) Thought I could just smoke a few and I'd be ok. No, after 2 years I got to quit again. That was 14 years ago again!

You're doing great. As was pointed out, the physical cravings should go after 3 days. But the *habit* is very hard to break, the psychological attachments. I couldn't talk on the phone with my best friend for about a year, because our habit had been to each sit ourselves down with a good cup of coffee and a pack of cigarettes and talk for a couple of hours while we chained 'em like Irish playwrights. 

Once you break the psychological attachments, you'll be a "non-smoker" in your mind -- and you'll be home free!

Don't give up! You never want to have to go through those miserable 3 days again, ever!

Cheers to you, roadless!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I smoked non filter Phillip Morris first then when they quit making them went to Camel non filter. Smoked from around 18 when I graduated and got a job up till around 85. Quit cold turkey. Gave my remaining smokes to a guy who smoked filter Camels.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Roadless you have a silent strength about you. This won't be a cake walk but you will prevail. Besides the health benefits, just think of all the money you'll save. Put the money you would have spent on a pack into a special fund and treat yourself!

Oh look. Your very own ST cheering section!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and vote of confidence Leslie, it does help!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Every day is a victory!

And if you have been spending $5 a day on smokes, that is $150 a month. You should think about what you want that would cost $150 a month.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Terri, I am putting aside 5 a day.....


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of you often and hoping you succeed.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks....your no nonsense words on another post helped get me started.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Good job. roadless. I quit 5 years ago the 15th, and if I can do it anyone can. 

Smokes are $10+ pack in NY.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

roadless said:


> Day 4.
> 
> I think I'm getting a buzz from oxygen. :stars:


Excellent work, stick with it.

It is a very hard habit to break


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Arrrggghhhhh

Um, this is seriously difficult. 
It is infuriating. My lungs hurt, my throat is sore and I still want a cigarette ......seriously what the heck.
I'd rather go through natural childbirth again.

Yeah, not liking my attitude. 
And I can't sleep.
Okay , I'm done whining. .......for now......


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Hugs. I quit once for four days, and another time for ten. I was ready to murder someone. You've come this far. Be a shame to pick it back up....surely it can only get easier?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I sure hope so!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, I'll tell you something that worked for me. 

I did cold turkey both times I quit. Anytime I started feeling the urge and it got to the point where I thought it was going to overwhelm me, I'd pretend a doctor had just told me I had lung cancer and had less than a month left to live -- and then, sadly, he would add, "If only you'd quit when it would have made a difference." It helped change my perspective in weak moments, and it got me through.

Hope this helps!! It gets better, I promise. Keep going, roadless!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I used to smoke...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> I used to smoke...


......are ya fat and cranky now?
:hair

I will be with folks that smoke in a few hours......funny how anyone can drink or do anything for that matter, and I am totally neutral. No problem. Not an issue, not an option and hasn't been for decades. 

A neighbor, 200 feet away, lights up a cig. and I am ready to go bum one.....


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Whew.....
Ate to much but didn't smoke.

:donut:


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have quit twice now. I started smoking cigars back in '03. That lasted a few months till I decided that I really like smoking but cigars are hard to smoke while I was working so I switched to cigarettes, thinking I could just put em down like cigars... Nope. I was hooked. I smoked for 3 years or so and quit for 6 months. I just quit again roughly 2 months ago. The first time I didnt really want to quit but the wifey-to-be was kind of insisting and I was still inclined to listen. I craved them non-stop. 
This time, though, in 3 days I couldnt stand the smell. I had gotten a cold/bug and stayed in bed for a 3 days. Morning of day one in bed I crawled outside to have a cigarette....but the smoke wouldnt go down my throat. I couldnt swallow it or breathe it and puffing it like a pipe wasnt what I needed. Every way I tried to inhale or trick my body into sucking in the smoke ended in me coughing and gagging...
Still had the cravings for awhile though. I feel alot better, physically. Went through a pretty long cleasning spell where I coughed up black chunks - sorry for the visuals lol. My brother says that will finally stop. 
All I can really say is, Hang in there - it _Does_ get better!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

roadless said:


> Arrrggghhhhh
> 
> Um, this is seriously difficult.
> It is infuriating. My lungs hurt, my throat is sore and I still want a cigarette ......seriously what the heck.
> ...


Makes you wonder what the heck kind of chemical they put in cigarettes that would make your body react like that, doesn't it


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Absolutely Tambo, it is maddening. 
One week today and it is supposedly out of my system......


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Anything you do for three weeks straight becomes habit, it'll get easier. Just keep repeating, "I used to smoke" and find something to do with your hands, even if it means eating. The VA said it's easier to lose the weight than to stop smoking, so I ate pretzels, nuts, lots of hard candy and just kept the hand to mouth thing going. Soon after I stopped smoking I started hiking my mountain looking for deer sheds to keep active and the weight came off.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you can do it roadless. we're all rooting for ya! I only wish my son would quit. there's nothing I can do . he has to want to himself. I noticed a few days ago I was at the top of the stairs and he was still down on the third one wheezing. he wonders how I take the steps so quickly. it's probably because I've never smoked in my life. it's sad. I don't think he will make old bones. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm eating dry roasted edamame now.....
You are right though....a few lbs is way better than the smoking.
I have till the 4th off and the weather is awesome......so I think I will explore some beautiful PA. woods.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence newfieanne! 
I understand what your son is going through......I have given up all kinds of stuff that was not in my best interest for decades except . .... cigarettes , they got a hold of me but good!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Just remember this wise lil' saying: _The cigarette does the smoking, you're just the sucker._

Good on you for not being a sucker anymore!

When cravings hit you, go and Google some gross pictures of smoker's lungs... hooboy, the visuals stop 'em quick.


.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You will want to smoke for a long time to come.. after over a year and a half, I still want a smoke a lot more often than I would have imagined.. and believe it or not, I still hack up some black crap every now and then..


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

roadless said:


> Absolutely Tambo, it is maddening.
> One week today and it is supposedly out of my system......


Hang in there! You are a warrior!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:teehee: I'm hanging in there tambo.....by a thread that is!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats. I know a lot of folks who switched to vapping thinking it is safe. I recently read that those people will get something called popcorn lung which is pretty nasty.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> You will want to smoke *for a long time to come..* after over a year and a half, I still want a smoke a lot more often than I would have imagined..


This part is different for each individual...



I suspect it may depend on the personal reasons for quitting? The stronger the motivation for quitting, the more repulsive the smoking habit will become to you.

I tried quitting several times, but the reason for quitting the last time was so important that it overshadowed my petty desires. It took about a month to be completely free of any psychological cravings. (The physical cravings were gone in about a week.)

If you need more motivation to overcome the habit, try making a list of all the reasons why it would be a good idea to never smoke again. Hang it on your refrigerator door, near your bathroom mirror and anywhere else you are likely to stop and reflect... Maybe print out Googled images of smoker's lungs, mouth cancer, etc. for added emphasis!





.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

I prefer to focus on happy and positive things and not really even on any part of the habit that is leaving. I start to feel a craving and I stop it with some else (something that changes each time because half the "addiction" is repetitious habit) - a sip of coffee, a mint leaf to chew on, pick up a book. 

Also, there are herbal teas that can be smoked. I rolled a few basil/parsley cigs and used those sparingly. Figured I already inhaled a of both of those in a evening of cooking so why not smoke it?

Focus on the light more than the tunnel or the birds and butterflies more than the big woods.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

IndianaWoodsman said:


> I prefer to focus on happy and positive things and not really even on any part of the habit that is leaving. I start to feel a craving and I stop it with some else (something that changes each time because half the "addiction" is repetitious habit) - a sip of coffee, a mint leaf to chew on, pick up a book.
> 
> Also, there are herbal teas that can be smoked. I rolled a few basil/parsley cigs and used those sparingly. Figured I already inhaled a of both of those in a evening of cooking so why not smoke it?
> 
> Focus on the light more than the tunnel or the birds and butterflies more than the big woods.


You make it sound so serene and simple. When I quit, it looked more like a scene from the Exorcist


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm rootin' for you Roadless. I quit a little over six months ago and I'm very happy that I did.

Half the money I put to future goals, and the other half I put to doing things that make me feel good - hair, massage, etc. 

It is amazing to pull clothes out of storage and realize...YUCK!

You can do it chica - keep strong.

~ST


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

10 days, $50.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooooh. What'ja gonna splurge on?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mmmm. Maybe a massage or work boots!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

12 days, $60.

It is still in the forefront of my mind but it is getting easier.
Eating to much, and I'm not as active as I'd like due to the rain .

I'm off work this week, which is a good thing. ....I'm not exactly oozing patience.........I would also hate to take a test right now.....kinda foggy.

One thing I didn't quite expect is how emotional I am. I was told many years ago that smoking is one way that folks push down emotions. ........beats me... but I am feeling raw.

Maybe I'll do a walk in the rain......doubt I'll be singing! :rain:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm proud of you roadless for everything you've overcome! Your one strong lady! No doubt you will win this battle also.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't let me fool ya tambo.....most of the time I'm thinking.....,"um what would a grown up do?"


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Best wishes and stay strong. Heck, you may be running marathons by the end of 2016.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Ramblin Wreck....mmmm, marathon huh? 
Yeah, why not!
Stranger things have happened!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

16 days, $80.

It will be wonderful, when I go back to work , not to run off campus at lunch time woofing my sandwich so that I can smoke.

Loving the freedom but still feel like crappolla physically. .....in time I'm sure that will improve.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm happy for you


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Your comment started it !&#9825;


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

roadless said:


> Loving the freedom but *still feel like crappolla physically*. .....in time I'm sure that will improve.


The last and final time I tried to quit smoking, I found that drinking an 8 oz glass of good pure water every hour or so helped to speed the detox process. 

Speaking of detoxing...Google which foods/drinks/etc. will help this process. Every little bit helps!

To ensure my dedication and to discourage a relapse, I went so far as to re-paint my entire house, replaced curtains, etc. to get rid of every molecule of nicotine and other cigarette nasties lurking in my place of refuge! Because I was no longer burning my money on cigarettes, I could well afford the home improvements...and then some!

I've been keeping up with this thread, and I'm cheering you on, girl!

You are almost there!!!!!! Soon you will truly be a free woman!!!!




.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks!
I never smoked in my house but I washed all my coats....dag did they reek!
I did smoke in my car......yeah it was nasty. Freebreeze is my friend!

Great reminder to drink more water......I seem to always forget that.
Again thanks for the support and vote of confidence!


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Mar 19, 2013)

You're doing great, Roadless! I've been quit for 12 or 13 years now, I guess. The thing that motivated me the most to STAY QUIT was that I NEVER wanted to go through the experience of quitting again. I think it's important to find your motivation to stay quit. And you can, and should, think of yourself as a non-smoker now. Even if you aren't feeling better, your body is healing itself. See how you can smell your coats and your vehicle? I remember the first time I had a strawberry yogurt after I'd been quit for a while. I could not believe how absolutely delicious it was! It's coming! Hang in there!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Lostinthewoods! 
Hmmm, ya mean I'm suppose to taste the food?
I think I've been inhaling it! Lol. :icecream:


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Mar 19, 2013)

Haha I know, right! I'd have to advise you to stock up on the fruits and veggies vs. the stupid delicious chips  That hand-to-mouth addiction is a bugger as well! Not saying at all that you are doing/going through that! My poor sister tried to quit and gained so much weight it was too disheartening and she started up again. An excuse, yes, but it is hard to feel healthy and that you are doing the right thing for your body when you see it getting bigger.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, I agree.
I am starting to be concerned about my overeating. I need to nip that in the bud now......defeats the whole point of quiting smoking ans getting healthy!


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Mar 19, 2013)

Agreed, but remember to cut yourself some slack because you are being so amazing with quitting! There were 4 "D" to quitting smoking when I went through a cessation class (enormously helpful). I can only remember "Drink Water" and "Do something else". Still, those two are helpful  I just read your original post today and saw your original post date and I was on pins and needles wondering if you made it through the holidays. You got this for sure!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

21 days, $105.

I am going bonkers today. It has been 3 weeks, so obviously the nicotine is out of my system, yet once again, I feel like I had one an hour ago and it's time for or another one. 

Hunya, hunya, hunya......( that is my made up swear word for when it's not appropriate to swear)
I am trying to make light of it but it truly is irritating. 

I think part of my frustration is that I will be around smokers tonight.....I fluctuate between being disgusted and wanting to jump them, take their smokes,and light up...

Good grief.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Just keep thinking what an awesome job you're doing at improving your health plus taking control of something that was out of control. Everybody thinks they can't quit and when they do, they wonder why everybody don't stop. So you'll be wondering why that aren't trying to quit and you'll probably think they stink. You'll feel proud tonight when you get home that you don't smoke anymore because you took control of your life.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Roadless you are doing awesome. You just might find being around the smokers tonight the thing that cements your success. The smell just may disgust you enough.

Have fun tonight!


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Mar 19, 2013)

We are all cheering for you, Roadless! You can do this! Don't even take a puff <3 but maybe enjoy a little second hand


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

It's awesome to hear that you haven't quit quitting!

Keep it going!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Well....as I puff out my chest. ( yeah I know it's hard to tell, take my word for it) I did not smoke......and yes they smelled gross!

Thanks folks, your encouragement really helps.&#9825;


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Mar 19, 2013)

Wooo! Congratulations Roadless!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

roadless said:


> Well....as I puff out my chest. ( yeah I know it's hard to tell, take my word for it) I did not smoke......and yes they smelled gross!
> 
> Thanks folks, your encouragement really helps.&#9825;


Congratulations on your continued success.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We are all pulling for you, Roadless!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, it is really appreciated! 
I do need to get a handle on my eating, I am a smidgen over 5 ft.....so any weight really shows, and never where I want it!
Work is doing wellness competition, the grand prize is a personal day and a % of the enrollment fee.
I will be starting that on the 11th.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

roadless said:


> Hunya, hunya, hunya......( that is my made up swear word for when it's not appropriate to swear)


Ufda works well too if you find the need for another word. It's good to hear of your success story, and if you are worried about eating, fill the house and office with "good stuff", like apples, pears, or if you like it, celery. Best wishes.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Ramblin Wreck, I'm sure more words will come in handy!


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Mar 19, 2013)

I like to say "crackers". When it comes to curse words, it's really stupid, so it kind of brings me up a bit when I'm agitated enough to "curse". Not that I don't use a *ton of real curse words also. It just depends on how much of a restraint I have on mouth at the time.

Some of us are doing something like a "lose weight before Valentine's Day" thing on the weight loss forum, if you're interested in a support group for that.

You are doing so great and I really admire that you've put your quit smoking achievement on the board here. I always quit in secret, and we all know that was so that no one would know when I started again. By putting yourself out here, you really have declared yourself a non-smoker! Wooo!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

OOOfda
Oy Vey
Son of a Building Block
Deez gratzeada

Roadless I quit; just finished the pack, and didn't buy more..........had almost 3 years under my belt.
Then my boss was killed in a car accident.
In the parking lot at the funeral home, I asked a co-worker for a cigarette.
IT WAS GROSS. I coughed, choked, it tasted disgusting; but I stopped and bought a pack of cigarettes on my way home and have been smoking ever since. (quit for a week to a few months, here and there)

DO NOT take that first puff, or you will be toast.
The addiction is like the addiction to heroin. 
It is strong, and life long......just don't take that first puff......


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I fought the same battle with chewing. Here and there I'd quit for a period of time but get right back at it with the old "a little won't hurt to calm me down", or "I'll just get a can of the weak stuff".
In 2001 something clicked and I quit for good. 

LZ5 I hope you get to that point someday too!

Roadless, keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I smoked 2-3 packs a day for 20 years. March will be 9 years since I quit. 

Find something to do with your hands. I was a prolific crocheter of afghans during that time. Stay away from other smokers....this is crucial. I had friends that I just had to call and say 'I love you but I can't be around you for a while.' It takes about 6 weeks for the worst of the cravings to be over. Even now when I get really stressed I think...gee a cigarette sounds good. Don't ever give in to that thought! I quit for 2 years once. I had a bad day and thought just 1 won't hurt me. I started back smoking just like I'd never quit. You can never have another cigarette or all this work was for nothing. Chewing gum is your friend....don't run out.

You can do it! :clap:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey lady nice to see ya!
Thanks for thewords of wisdom and encouragement.
I gotta say this is  hard.
Yet 38 days, $190.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Cigarettes were 7 and 8 dollars a pack in Hawaii. A can of dip was 5+ dollars.

You are doing it roadless, you are doing it!! It is hard as heck and you are still doing it!! Hang in there!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm sure my heart would have been pounding and even more out of breath with all the darn shoveling I did yesterday. 
I keep thinking what difference does it make, I have smoked so long that the damage is already done.......but in just a short time I had to admit I noticed a difference yesterday.

I paid over $8 a pack in Ma. It's wild how I wouldn't blick an eye about buying them, yet I am incredibly cheap.......I mean frugal, in other areas!
The eating is getting old.....maybe today is the day I join the gym, it will get my butt away from the fridge and maybe even meet new friends. 

As always , thank you all for your support! &#9825;


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Good job!!! Such a hard thing to do, good for you for keeping with it. You are stronger than you realize!

Something you might find, is how fun it will be to sometimes spend a whole $8 or $5 on something that is good for you! 

About 6 months after I quit I got temporarily caught up in spending large amounts of money on local berries. and local raw honey. I never would have done that as a smoker because I never had extra cash! But it felt okay because it was good stuff, not death in a box.

Also, your hair doesn't smell....for me that was divine...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I know what you mean wdcuttersdaughter, for quite a while the only benefit that I hung onto was the fact that I didn't smell like a smoke. I was always self conscious about that.

.....and just last week I bought local honey at the farmers market! Lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

True confessions.
I bought a pack yesterday. 
Aaarrrgggghhhh, what the heck.
I'm not as smart as I look..... scary I know!
I have $305 from the $5 a day I've set aside.
No good reason or excuse.
Just had one and am totally berating myself.
What the heck is it going to take?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It's just not the RIGHT time yet. It will be the right time, at some point in time. Just hang in there, remember the hints you've been given, how you felt, what worked good for you, and when the time is right, it'll be a walk in the park.

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> True confessions.
> 
> What the heck is it going to take?


A Ventilator and ICU for 2 weeks worked for me. But only for 2 months afterwards.:bouncy:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yikes Wolf, you ok?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah, I just smoke all the time now


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm hoping to stop again, I really feel the effects of the  things.

On a lighter note, I'm going to watch that movie you suggested tonight, if it makes me cry, you owe me some tissues!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Nothing personal, but just had a business idea or charity. 

Tissues for issues. 
You might tear up. And I will pay up.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Poetic but I don't understand, of course I haven't had my coffee yet!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Quitting is a process. So you bought a new pack? Shrug, forgive yourself, throw them out (yes, I know you paid good money for them. That's the point. You really don't need to get to the end of the pack before quitting again.) Now you are back to being a non-smoker. Keep it up. 

Never say "I used to smoke" or "I am quitting". Always say "I don't smoke", eventually you will internalize that phrase and you will realize it's true.

I quit December 1980. Since then I have had 3 - all at times of incredible stress. Old habits die hard. Make new ones.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Throw them away


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You're stronger than that


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Never give up

Throw them away


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

arghhh you are the one I wasn't looking forward to hearing from raddad......of course you are right...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I have a friend who quit. He had to have a pack to look at because it drove him bonkers not having any. He would look at them and say, I'm not going to smoke today. He never said he was quitting just I'm not going to smoke today. 

Hang in there roadless. I hope things are good with you and something didn't happen to push you to buy the pack. There is no doubt in my mind you will conquer this habit when you are ready!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you Tambo, and Raddad, I do appreciate your vote of confidence. 

Nothing really happened, as always, the biggest problem I have is the 6 inches between my ears!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I'm glad to hear that!! Just remember...we are all human. We all have our own battles we are fighting. None of us are prone to them and we all just do the best we can to battle them. Some days we do better than others. Don't beat yourself up about it. Today is a new day!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, I have a tendency to be very hard on myself......thanks for reminding me to put down the bat! :viking:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

One more thing.... don't be hard on yourself, there is always someone waiting to do it for you. Forgive yourself for not being perfect. None of us are!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep, my Grandmother smoked roll your owns since she was 8.She quit at 68 by keeping one cig. On the table. She made it to 89 years old. There has been so many times I wish I could sit and talk with her. She was the glue that held the family together.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I hear ya wolf, same with my Grandma, as far as being the glue....she certainly didn't smoke, in fact she would tell me I smell like an ashtray after giving me a hug. :ashamed:

I am honored to bear her name.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Your Grandmother was named Roadless? 
Ruff bunch lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Good grief, I gotta clean my screen now!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

So you fell down. Get up, brush the dust off your butt and remember your will to stand up again and FIGHT the fine fight!

Remember what you're made of...TUFF STUFF.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

2 weeks in ICU, Wolf???? I am glad you're here in one piece and doing better! 

You were missed.


.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

CajunSunshine said:


> 2 weeks in ICU, Wolf???? I am glad you're here in one piece and doing better!
> 
> You were missed.
> 
> .


Thanks, yes it was a rough go, but I won,it wasn't my time yet. (The floor bet on my odds of survival)
I was told.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am a diabetic, and instead of telling myself that I will never eat sweets again, I tell myself that I will not eat sweets TODAY! 

OK, I ate chocolate cake on February 14th, but that was then and this is now, and I am not going to eat sweets TODAY! And I will tell myself the same thing tomorrow, and the day after that, and the day after that.

Once in a while -preferably no more often than once a month- I eat sweets but they are bad for me, so instead I eat fruit when I want something sweet and, when I fall of off the wagon, I get back on.

Today I will not eat sweets. 

Roadless, you did not fail to quit smoking: you fell off the wagon is all. So, bake yourself an apple and plan on having something wonderful for dinner because you DESERVE a treat, because now that you have smoked that cigarette you are going to put smoking back down, yes? 

Your lungs will than you!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't quit for a day, quit forever.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I just increase my insulin. My health, my rules.. Lol
I saw a picture with different skeletons the first two had captions about what they did for their health, the last skeleton had the caption that said we all died, do you think the others feel any different?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Mark Twain said some of us may die of a misprint...

:whistlin:


.


----------

